# cutting board



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

what i want to do is put an end piece on the board fastened to end grain. i know that end grain does not glue well, so i figured that i could use dowel pins to fasten the two together. just use glue on the center pin to allow for expansion, etc. will this work?


> ?


----------



## rrrun (Jan 1, 2010)

So you're doing a bread board end? That's a stiffener that runs across the grain of an edge grain board. Those are often used as in-counter boards, and generically as thinner boards used for rolling out bread dough. Since the board is thinner, the end piece is added to stiffen the board and prevent warping. Typical joinery is tongue & groove, but that can *definitely* be supplemented with dowels to pin the long tongue into place.

Here's one I recently made, just to make sure we're talking about the same thing!!








!


----------

